# Solved: Internet has started disconnecting and reconnecting intermittently



## willdubery (Jul 17, 2012)

Ok so my internet connection has recently started disconnecting and reconnecting every 5 mins or so. It has never done this before and has started doing it out of the blue. It doesn't even appear to have cut out by the icon at the bottom but it does stuff like stop youtube videos from loading or when I am playing online poker or online gaming it will cut out for about 30 seconds before reconnecting again. It is quite frustrating and I am yet to have found any help anywhere online so any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

would you post the following tests when its working OK and then repeat ALL the tests when it disconnects and make sure you also tells which tests posted are for what condition

if you are also connected by wireless include the xirrus screen shots

Please post back here the make and exact model of the router and if separate, the make and exact model of the modem

Also please make a note of the status of the light on the modem and on the router when working normally - post back here and then when disconnected post the status of the lights here again if changed

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> type * CMD *to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router the next two
> *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet , one by name and one by number which checks that the dns is working_


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector.aspx
Direct link to the program is here http://wpc.475a.edgecastcdn.net/00475A/XirrusWiFiInspectorSetup.1.2.0.exe

_{If the above link does not work heres another link http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_download/fid,77196-order,4/download.html}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector/xirruswifiinspectorguide1-2-0.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which *network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours* on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

Or if you are using Vista/Windows 7 you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in
Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.

If you are using the Mac OS then use http://www.istumbler.net/ or
if you want to optimise base station position and signal strength / dead spots use
http://www.chimoosoft.com/products/apgrapher/ which has a graph function to monitor signal
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## willdubery (Jul 17, 2012)

Just so you know the disconnection only lasts usually for about 10 seconds or so so I don't know how much different the results of ipconfig/all will be. Anyway these first posts are for when all is working perfectly.

ipconfig whilst connected:
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Louis>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Louis-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11n Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-F8-DA-A6-9E-60
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::355c:4064:2a07:92eb%15(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.8(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 17 July 2012 14:16:34
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 19 January 2038 04:14:07
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 381745370
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-7A-E7-70-B8-70-F4-07-66-46

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100
194.168.8.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8152/8158 PCI-E Fast Ethernet C
ontroller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : B8-70-F4-07-66-46
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-F8-DA-C5-2C-36
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.Belkin:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fb:3808:2c90:3f57:fdf7(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3808:2c90:3f57:fdf7%16(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Louis>

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Louis>ping 192.168.2.1

Pinging 192.168.2.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 2ms, Average = 1ms

C:\Users\Louis>
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Louis>ping google.com

Pinging google.com [173.194.41.110] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 173.194.41.110: bytes=32 time=22ms TTL=55
Reply from 173.194.41.110: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=55
Reply from 173.194.41.110: bytes=32 time=23ms TTL=55
Reply from 173.194.41.110: bytes=32 time=21ms TTL=55

Ping statistics for 173.194.41.110:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 17ms, Maximum = 23ms, Average = 20ms

C:\Users\Louis>

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Louis>ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=102ms TTL=52
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=102ms TTL=52
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=105ms TTL=52
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=110ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 102ms, Maximum = 110ms, Average = 104ms

C:\Users\Louis>

These next ones are whilst it is disconnecting
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Louis>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Louis-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11n Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-F8-DA-A6-9E-60
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::355c:4064:2a07:92eb%15(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.8(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 17 July 2012 14:16:34
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 19 January 2038 04:14:07
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 381745370
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-7A-E7-70-B8-70-F4-07-66-46

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100
194.168.8.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8152/8158 PCI-E Fast Ethernet C
ontroller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : B8-70-F4-07-66-46
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-F8-DA-C5-2C-36
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.Belkin:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fb:3808:2c90:3f57:fdf7(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3808:2c90:3f57:fdf7%16(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Louis>ping 192.168.2.1

Pinging 192.168.2.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 1ms

C:\Users\Louis>ping google.com

Pinging google.com [173.194.41.100] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 173.194.41.100: bytes=32 time=22ms TTL=55
Reply from 173.194.41.100: bytes=32 time=40ms TTL=55
Reply from 173.194.41.100: bytes=32 time=21ms TTL=55
Reply from 173.194.41.100: bytes=32 time=25ms TTL=55

Ping statistics for 173.194.41.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 21ms, Maximum = 40ms, Average = 27ms

C:\Users\Louis>ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=104ms TTL=52
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=108ms TTL=52
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=103ms TTL=52
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=100ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 100ms, Maximum = 108ms, Average = 103ms

C:\Users\Louis>

The router is a Belkin wireless G plus MIMO router and from what I've seen the lights on the router were the same when disconnected

Thank You for your help


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

ok that all shows a good connection , but as you say maybe inconclusive ,

the wireless is on channel 7 and may interfere - so I would change the channel on the router to use channel 1

the graph looks like there is no spikes or drops - so that is good

do you have any other pcs connected wirelessly ? do they also lose connection

I would on the PC try using open DNS - see if that helps

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* Google public DNS *

Google public DNS
http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/

Theres also a link on how to setup those DNS IP address
http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using.html

How to set XP here
http://techie-buzz.com/how-to/google-public-dns-on-win7-and-winxp.html

Then once you have set up those DNS entries

* Flush & register DNS *
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

*Ipconfig/flushdns
ipconfig/registerdns*

------------------------------


----------



## willdubery (Jul 17, 2012)

Having just tested I can say that the connection on other computer does seem to be experiencing the same problems. How do you change the channel on the router? If it is by logging in to the routers configuration page I am having troubles with that too as it says I require a password to login to it but don't seem to remember ever having set one. Regardless I will try using an open DNS too to see if it helps.

Thank You


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

ok - see how that goes on one PC

any PCs connected to the router by cable -if so are they having the issue - if no pcs connected by cable - can you connect a pc by cable and see if it works ok

make and exact model of the router and we can find the default username and password


----------



## willdubery (Jul 17, 2012)

The previous computer wasn't connected by cable but I just tried it and when it was connected via the cable it didn't seem to make any difference. Same intermittent disconnecting and reconnecting. The router is a Belkin wireless G plus MIMO router I think thats the exact make? Still setting up the public DNS


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so its looks like a router / modem / cable / ISP issue asits happening to all PCs cable and wireless

whats the status of the lights on the router ?
when working when not working

Belkin often have a model number starting with an F
http://www.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=277465#


----------



## willdubery (Jul 17, 2012)

the model number is F5D9230-4. There is a signally looking light flashing very rapidly. A light showing that it is connected via an ethernet cable to a computer which is constantly on. 'Power' light constantly on. A light below a telephone constantly on, and a light flashing fairly quickly (~5 times per second) below a miniature earth.

When it disconnects the miniature earth light switches off for roughly a second before returning to normal.

Also when I did the ipconfig/registerdns after setting up the google public DNS it said 'The requested operation requires elevation'??? So I don't know whats really happened?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> 'The requested operation requires elevation'??? So I don't know whats really happened?


try this
Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.



> and a light flashing fairly quickly (~5 times per second) below a miniature earth
> disconnects the miniature earth light switches off for roughly a second before returning to normal


user manual here
http://cache-www.belkin.com/support/dl/p74880ea_a_f5d9230_4_man.pdf

*miniature earth*


> OFF
> Router is not connected to the Internet
> 
> Blinking Green
> ...


Thats the issue - its losing the connection to the internet



> A light below a telephone constantly on


thats the WAN connection to the modem

whats the make and model of the modem and whats the light status on that unit


----------



## willdubery (Jul 17, 2012)

The make of the modem is an 'ntl :250' and the model number is E08C007. At least I think that is what it is, it is quite old and quite unhelpful at clearly stating what it is.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

NTL - now thats virgin media service - looking for a manual for the lights etc - cant find one
found this
http://community.virginmedia.com/t5...roblems-on-a-modem-model-E08C007/td-p/1162241

if you connect by cable directly to the modem - do a powercycle - do you get disconnects

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

"power cycle" process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 1 to 5 minutes,
 Plug the power cords back in, but don't switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a seperate device ) and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## willdubery (Jul 17, 2012)

I can't connect directly to the modem as it only has one ethernet cable port and it is already connected to the router?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

disconnect from the router - so you only have the modem connected to a PC - then if that is fine we know its the router - use the same cable then at least we can see if the cable is OK - if it still disconnects try a different cable - BUT you may need to powecycle each time you make a change


----------



## willdubery (Jul 17, 2012)

I just did a powercycle connecting the modem straight to the PC and the internet seems to be in perfect working order now. Nothing is going wrong. I am assuming that that means that it is definitely the router that is the problem?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Nothing is going wrong. I am assuming that that means that it is definitely the router that is the problem?


 yep, so did you configure the router in anyway ? you will need to make a note of all those settings and i would suggest a factory reset of the router

see page 14 of the manual i linked - shows the reset

page 15 - shows two different resets - one just resets - so try that first
the 2nd method resets to factory condition and may need to be reconfigured


----------



## willdubery (Jul 17, 2012)

how do you mean configure the router in? If you mean on the router configuration page then I couldn't access it because I didn't have the username or password so I guess that that's irrelevant?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> If you mean on the router configuration page


yes


> then I couldn't access it because I didn't have the username or password so I guess that that's irrelevant?


 OK 
so noone else has made any changes - also , who supplied the router is this from virgin or did you purchase
see page 25


> Using your Internet browser, you can access the Router's Web-Based Advanced User Interface. In your browser, type "192.168.2.1" (do not type in anything else such as "http://" or "www"). Then press the "Enter" key.
> 
> You will see the Router's home page in your browser window. The home page is visible to any user who wants to see it. To make any changes to the Router's settings, you have to log in. Clicking the "Login" button or clicking on any one of the links on the home page will take you to the login screen. The Router ships with no password entered. In the login screen, leave the password blank and click the "Submit" button to log in.


----------



## willdubery (Jul 17, 2012)

I can't quite remember if virgin gave it to us or not is it important? I can find out if necessary. Also sorry for the non-technical question but do you have any suggestions on how to push the reset button on the back of the router? It is an absolute nightmare finding something small and sturdy enough!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

is it a small hole - if so a bent paper clip
if a small button - end of a ball point pen 

otherwise - what is it like ?


----------



## willdubery (Jul 17, 2012)

ok I just pressed the reset button and it now doesn't have a security key. How do I set that up as I'm sure that should be done quickly


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> ok I just pressed the reset button and it now doesn't have a security key


 you need to log intothe router - which probably means it had been configured by someone

did you do just the reset or the factory reset ?

page 46 - 55 is all about wireless security

but before you change that does the unsecured wireless still connect to the internet - otherwise we have a problem of knowing the router settings

should be able to get them off the virgin website


----------



## willdubery (Jul 17, 2012)

I think I might have done a factory reset by accident as it appears to have gone back to factory settings. I can log in to the router now which is a plus so I guess I'll take it from there and get back to you


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Ok - so we need to just set it up for virgin - a lot of routers I have added to virgin have worked straight out the box and if no wireless security then that was all i added 
so check its at least working

don't forget to do a powercycle


----------



## willdubery (Jul 17, 2012)

ok well after resetting it, it seems to be working well again (fingers crossed). One more question though; seeing as though the router had a password on its configuration page before and now doesn't it seems as though it should? Is it an issue if it isn't? could people hack into it or anything like that?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

only if they can connect to the router - by cable they get straight in
But by wireless they need the wireless password to get on

it would be advisable to change the login - 

page 75 - shows you how to change the password for the configuration login 

write it down - i suggest on the bottom of the router along with the wireless security - again only a security risk tothose who have access to your home and read the router information


----------



## willdubery (Jul 17, 2012)

Ok well thank you so much for your help. I don't think the password for the router config page is too necessary. I've been on the internet for about an hour now with no problems so I guess we can say it has been resolved.

Can't quite believe how helpful you and this site have been and can only say quite how grateful I am for your help, especially considering virgin media themselves and other sources were entirely unhelpful. Will certainly be making a donation and thank you again.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you do have wireless security - correct?

your welcome :up: thanks for letting us know 
*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the page of the thread in the upper left corner.* 



> Will certainly be making a donation and thank you again.


 Thanks on behalf of the owners here


----------



## willdubery (Jul 17, 2012)

I do have wireless security as in the wpa and wpa2 keys just not to the router configuration page itself as, as you said, you need an ethernet cable connection to do so and it seems unnecessary


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

ok - all solved then - :up:


----------

